
Implementing Raft, Part 3: Persistence and Optimizations - ingve
https://eli.thegreenplace.net/2020/implementing-raft-part-3-persistence-and-optimizations/
======
nwsm
The rest of the series:

[https://eli.thegreenplace.net/archives/2020](https://eli.thegreenplace.net/archives/2020)

------
Rapzid
[https://raft.github.io/](https://raft.github.io/)

